# Mah Cruze Build



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Sup everyone, I've been working on my Cruze for the past couple of months and it is almost to where I want it to be. This build has been fun, long, and tested my patience but everything comes with time and I love my Cruze. My Cruze is 2011 1LT and I have plenty of pics and I'll try to help and give details on what I added to my Cruze.

Here's my list of the mods in order of when I added them to my Cruze:

-Seat Covers
Amazon.com: FH-FB102112 Classic Cloth Car Seat Covers Gray / Black color: Automotive

-70% tint in the front ( cause CA :/ ) 20% tint in the rear

-Plastidipped the lower front bumper

-Carbon Fiber Bowtie Overlays 
New Black Carbon Fiber Chevrolet Cruze Emblem Logo Mark Front Rear Sticker | eBay

-Mud Flaps
FM for 09 10 11 Chevrolet Cruze Bumper Side Fender Mud Guard Splash Flap 4P New | eBay

-3M Gloss Black Vinyl Roof Wrapped
3M Gloss Black Vinyl Car Wrap 1080 Scotchprint 48" x 60" 20 Sq ft G12 | eBay

-Lip Spoiler
Chevrolet Cruze 2011 ABS Trunk Rear Lip Spoiler Painted | eBay

-Carbon Fiber Antenna
3" inch Real Carbon Fiber Antenna Stubby Billet Aluminum Black for Car Truck | eBay

-LTZ Wheels and Tires
Purchased from a member from here

-Center Cap Carbon Fiber Overlays
4X Carbon Fiber Wheel Center Hub Caps Emblem Sticker Chevrolet Chevy Cruze BT5 | eBay

-Wheel Locks
Amazon.com: McGard 24137 Chrome Cone Seat Wheel Locks (M12 x 1.5 Thread Size) - Set of 4: Automotive

Thanks for checking out Mah Cruze Build, I plan on Plastidipping the wheels Gloss Black next week and hopefully get a K&N CAI sometime in the future, thanks again!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Looking nice!

I remember you posting saying you're in SoCal, what part? Also depending on what PART of SoCal you're in, cops wont really care about how dark you go with tint.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Looking nice!
> 
> I remember you posting saying you're in SoCal, what part? Also depending on what PART of SoCal you're in, cops wont really care about how dark you go with tint.


Thanks! I live in Santa Clarita, basically where Six Flags Magic Mountain is. The cops and CHP around here can be pretty picky about tint so I didn't go darker otherwise I would have. Aren't you moving to SoCal soon too?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Keeping that cruzen UP we can clearly see . Looking Good Man ......:S-A-Smack:


----------



## transportsup (Aug 27, 2013)

danielp23 said:


> Thanks! I live in Santa Clarita, basically where Six Flags Magic Mountain is. The cops and CHP around here can be pretty picky about tint so I didn't go darker otherwise I would have. Aren't you moving to SoCal soon too?


I have had 3 tint tickets in the Santa Clarita area for tint. I don't mess with the dark front windows anymore as I commute thru there on my way to work. The hassle isn't worth it.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

transportsup said:


> I have had 3 tint tickets in the Santa Clarita area for tint. I don't mess with the dark front windows anymore as I commute thru there on my way to work. The hassle isn't worth it.


Yeah exactly why I just went with 70%, really don't want to deal with tint tickets.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks great. Love the LTZ transformation....probably cost you about $1500 ( I'm guessing). Huge savings over the purchase of an actual LTZ.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> Looks great. Love the LTZ transformation....probably cost you about $1500 ( I'm guessing). Huge savings over the purchase of an actual LTZ.


Thanks! Yeah it was about $1600, a big savings over buying an actual LTZ and I got what I wanted on the car. I love how it looks now with the 18's, it really completes the car and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm digging three transformation. Looking good Daniel.

I'm a but worried about the seat covers and the effects on the air bags though. Pics of interior?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Me boosta nice looking Cruze Daniel!


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

Looks great... Thanks for the links.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Mick said:


> I'm digging three transformation. Looking good Daniel.
> 
> I'm a but worried about the seat covers and the effects on the air bags though. Pics of interior?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks Mick! I never really took into account the airbags, thanks for that, I just kept the seat covers for the front two seats on cause the back three were too much of a hassle to keep snug in the seat, I'll try to post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Me boosta nice looking Cruze Daniel!


Thanks iKermit(is it Danny?)! anyways haha appreciate the love


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

passionincar said:


> Looks great... Thanks for the links.


Thank you! anything to help fellow Cruzers


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

danielp23 said:


> Thanks Mick! I never really took into account the airbags, thanks for that, I just kept the seat covers for the front two seats on cause the back three were too much of a hassle to keep snug in the seat, I'll try to post a pic tomorrow.


Not sure I guess I will wait for a pic. The front and back seats have air bags and I believe a few covers work witht he air bags. On a comp that blocks ebay,amazon and msn so I can't see the links yet.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Not sure I guess I will wait for a pic. The front and back seats have air bags and I believe a few covers work witht he air bags. On a comp that blocks ebay,amazon and msn so I can't see the links yet.


















Here's the seat covers for the front two seats, I took out the back bench seat covers.


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

Very nice! The seat covers actually look pretty nice and not cheesy!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

LunaticConcepts said:


> Very nice! The seat covers actually look pretty nice and not cheesy!


Yeah they are good seat covers with a clean look, thanks!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

danielp23 said:


> Thanks! I live in Santa Clarita, basically where Six Flags Magic Mountain is. The cops and CHP around here can be pretty picky about tint so I didn't go darker otherwise I would have. Aren't you moving to SoCal soon too?


I'm wayy out in Beaumont east of LA. Really nice and... sort of secluded from downtown craziness.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> I'm wayy out in Beaumont east of LA. Really nice and... sort of secluded from downtown craziness.


You're about two hours away from where I live, we should do a little Cruze meet up sometime in the future!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Re-dipped the front fascia, dipped the side markers, chrome strip on the trunk and the wheels. Also got the CruzeNation decal on!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Haven't updated on Mah Cruze in a while but I've done a bit and plan on doing more sometime in the following week, I plan on my applying some vinyl overlays on the foglights, vinyl over some of the chrome trim, led interior lights, re-dip the wheels gloss black, and smoke the tailights. Looking forward to working on my car over the winter break and here's a few shots of my car that I took last month in LA.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)




----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Hnnnnng beautiful oh man. COTM submit it unless you have

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks Danny! I did last month, I'm going to submit for this month once I get some more pics.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Locations for pictures are dope! Where you. Located might have to make a trip. If your close. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

GE Axiom said:


> Locations for pictures are dope! Where you. Located might have to make a trip. If your close.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks! I'm from Santa Clarita, these shots were taken in Downtown LA, right near Figueroa and the Staples Center. Fresno isn't too far where I live.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

its about two and half hours from bako, about 3 from Santa clarity and 4 from LA.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

It isn't too far, we definitely need to get a meetup here in Cali soon, I know a few guys who really want to do one.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm for sure down for that just need a good place pismo/cambria would be dope! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Pismo sounds real nice!


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

My brother is moving from SD to slo! I'll be making a trip some time in January to help him. Move! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Oh that's funny, my brother moved from slo to SD haha, but I might go visit a friend in slo next month.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Latest updates on Mah Cruze













Prep work and after the first coat












Finished with 4 coats of Plasitidip Smoke and 2 coats of Glossifier






After the blue vinyl overlays on the foglights






Installed a K&N drop in filter and previously removed the intake resonator duct


----------



## kazuma89 (Dec 5, 2013)

man, you're the first curze i've complimented. you should totally put yours for coty. i'd vote for ours over the others


----------



## kazuma89 (Dec 5, 2013)

unless its an auto /:


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

kazuma89 said:


> man, you're the first curze i've complimented. you should totally put yours for coty. i'd vote for ours over the others


Thanks man appreciate it! Too late for COTY, but I might put it in for COTM, and yes sadly it's an auto, now I wish I had a manual.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

That last picture there is absolutely amazing. Just wow.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Epickphale said:


> That last picture there is absolutely amazing. Just wow.


Thanks man! Which pic are you talking about?


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Today's to do list:
- Re-dip a wheel and dip the chrome on the grille
- Install the lights and spark plugs


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I wish I lived where you did, that way I could still do stuff to my car and not worry about it being covered in salt and snow 24/7 lol. Keep up the good work man, I'm liking it so far!


Just Cruzin'


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks nice, but I'm just not really feeling any non RS Cruze... the front and side moldings make a world of difference parked side by side.

However, most aftermarket kits are only for non RS coincidentally... ugh

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> I wish I lived where you did, that way I could still do stuff to my car and not worry about it being covered in salt and snow 24/7 lol. Keep up the good work man, I'm liking it so far!
> 
> 
> Just Cruzin'


Thanks Trevor! I am definitely spoiled by the Cali weather everyday, props to you for being able to deal with snow, I know wouldn't be able to haha


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Chase Toole said:


> Looks nice, but I'm just not really feeling any non RS Cruze... the front and side moldings make a world of difference parked side by side.
> 
> However, most aftermarket kits are only for non RS coincidentally... ugh
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah I really wish I got the RS package, I mostly want the front bumper and the side moldings. They definitely make the car look clean and lower.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

danielp23 said:


> Thanks Trevor! I am definitely spoiled by the Cali weather everyday, props to you for being able to deal with snow, I know wouldn't be able to haha


Oh you should see my car right now..horrible we keep getting hit with all this snow then slush lol. You are welcome by they way. Anyways back on track now, get to it lol. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Installed the Led lights over the weekend, easy install and makes a huge difference. Here's a few shots of the lights at night..





























Also washed and clayed the car today with the Mother's Clay Bar kit. It was the first time the Cruze got clayed and it definitely feels a lot of smoother. Took some time but it's well worth it and I highly recommend it!


----------



## BMW11190 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey man, What color is your interior and how well does those seat covers work?


----------



## BMW11190 (Aug 29, 2013)

Where did you buy the interior Led lights? How much?


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

The interior has the tan leather insert, and the seat covers do what they're supposed to do keeping my seats clean! Here's the link to the interior lights:

http://www.amazon.com/Multi-Color-C...9216&sr=8-1&keywords=led+glow+interior+lights 

They work and look great at night and they were easy to install.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Do you plan on doing any audio ugrades?


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> Do you plan on doing any audio ugrades?


I would love to get a sub and amp but I have no money for the Cruze at the moment sadly haha, future purchases are gonna be the sub and amp, trifecta tune, and coilovers, in meantime I'm just saving money.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I hear ya, saving money is a good thing lol..coilovers would look nice with the way you are going right now.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Haha yeah and thanks I think once I get coilovers I'll be done with the looks of the car. Do you plan on getting coilovers for yours?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

It'll be a nice touch really, and no are you kidding me? I wish! Where I live the pot holes and washboard roads would just tear my car up if I lowered it an inch or two lol..that's a con about living out in the country with nothing but farming equipment all around you lol.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

That's a bummer.. move to California the nice roads will gladly welcome you haha


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

With the drought you guys are having lately I'll pass for now lol.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Yeah that's one of the downfalls of living in the desert lol


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Got some things planned for the Cruze today

Before








After








Just debadged the Cruze and LT emblems now time to do some vinyl work!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Great job! It took me a few minutes to realize what you did lol. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Haha yeah its the little details that make a difference


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Progress 







Black Matte Vinyl on the Bowtie and Chrome Strip


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

All finished with the rear last night, I love how clean it looks now


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Digging it man! Have you thought about dipping your spoiler black too or would that be too much? Lol


Just Cruzin'


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

You've got that Cruze looking great!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> Digging it man! Have you thought about dipping your spoiler black too or would that be too much? Lol
> 
> 
> Just Cruzin'


Thanks Trevor as always! I've thought about it but I think it might be overkill, I might eventually try it though


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> You've got that Cruze looking great!


Thanks Brad, I appreciate it!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

From the Harada Heritage Meet in Corona, CA on 2/15. Good times, perfect weather and 13 Cruzes!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Got this little mod in the mail today and works great.

Car Auto Canbus Window Closer Remote Controller for Chevrolet Cruze 2009 2012 | eBay


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Finally got rid of the chrome around the grille, looks a lot cleaner.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Very happy to finally get the lowering springs, it's been a long time coming, install soon! Also got red tail light overlays so I'll be posting a pic later once I get them on. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

How do the cruze's hold up with lowering springs? Do the struts die like most other cars?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

DID YOU READ THE 


*Description:*


100% brand new and high quality
Automatic roll up module
Can be hooked up to existing car alarm or keyless entry system
The window will be closed automatically when the car alarm is on, *after the master get off the car*
This module must work with the alarm system which has the window assistant signal output
*Don't change the original car any lines *and *will not affect the original car any function*, just have the function of the window
*Intelligence and humanized* Munual anti-pinch function* Safe and reliable*




The bold is some good reading.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Sounds Chinese


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

nice & clean & simple.....you are the man bruh!!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

money_man said:


> How do the cruze's hold up with lowering springs? Do the struts die like most other cars?


Haven't installed the springs yet, but from the looks of it and reviews, they'll be good and as advertised. I will most likely buy new struts when the stock ones die out but I haven't seen much aftermarket support for struts.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> nice & clean & simple.....you are the man bruh!!


Thanks man appreciate it! Looking forward to seeing how your Cruze turns out with the Roti's!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Finished product! I dig it so far!  














Before and After


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I need to debadged my trunk might do it tomorrow if work gets done at a reasonable time


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

money_man said:


> I need to debadged my trunk might do it tomorrow if work gets done at a reasonable time


It definitely cleans up the rear end, all you need is some goo gone and dental floss.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

if you got it, fishing line is even better than floss too.


----------



## tsblu22 (Aug 8, 2013)

Cars looking good bro.. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Got the springs on this past weekend thanks to Justin(Smurf), it wasn't easy but I'm really happy how the car looks now and the ride is a little firmer but I love the springs so far. Here's how she is sitting now, hoping to get better pics later this weekend.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks amazing! Very nice job!!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> Looks amazing! Very nice job!!


Thanks Trevor as always!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

danielp23 said:


> Thanks Trevor as always!


No problem buddy lol.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Just the right height for me


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

New wheels are here and ready to go on tomorrow morning plus the tune later in the day... I'm excited :wink:


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Little sneak peak of the rims, hoping to get better pics soon and I re-did the chrome bar on the trunk to a 3M Gloss Black vinyl. I'm trying to remove just about every bit of plastidip left on the car.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Sneak peak :wink:


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Uh oh! I see low in your future


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

A little Throwback Thursday, on this day when I first got my Cruze, have loved every mile so far.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Where is a better picture of more low?


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Probably not until next Saturday at the car meet, but the wait will be worth it!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

So I take it you got coilovers right?


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Yeah I got Ksports and so far I love them!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Hmm I'm debating on springs or coilovers. It'd have to be something that I can easily remove for winter though lol. I want low bad lol.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

I'd say get coils, easier to switch than springs and you have the option to raise or lower in whatever season. Lower for spring/summer, raise for fall/winter.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

From yesterday's Cruze Meet in Harada Heritage Park in Corona, CA. We had 15 Cruzes show up, some Cobalts and a really nice lowered Sonic.

I made a video of the meet, it really was a great day full of meeting great people, driving together to Sonic for food and then taking the Cruze through the canyons. Thanks to everyone who made it possible and who made the drive(some from 2-4 hrs away) really made it that much greater! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0zhXNgnoMU


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Did some plastidipping of the interior parts, I like it now!










Re did the chrome on the grille as well


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Dang your white turned out great! When I did mine it had bubbles everywhere, it just didn't look good at all lol. Thumbs up man!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Yeah I like the white cause it looks clean, but trust me mine bubbled the first time too so I redid it haha


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Okay I just hoped I wasn't the only one lol. I was so mad so I just did it in black haha. Keep up the great work man !


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Yeah you're not alone lol thanks appreciate it!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

danielp23 said:


> Little sneak peak of the rims, hoping to get better pics soon and I re-did the chrome bar on the trunk to a 3M Gloss Black vinyl. I'm trying to remove just about every bit of plastidip left on the car.


What wheels are these? You have a name or a link?


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

https://www.elementwheels.com/proddetail.asp?prod=gf71880blk

MRR Ground Force 07 18x8 35 offset 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

The finished project!



Installed the K&N Intake with the Injen Filter over the weekend, sure love the sound! :grin:


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Build looks great!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> Build looks great!


Thanks as always, slow process but getting there


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Had a little photoshoot this weekend finally! I'll post the rest of the pics soon


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

danielp23 said:


>


I want these rims so bad. Loving the look!!


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

danielp23 said:


> The finished project!


Question.... Now that you've had the steering wheel trim dipped for a while now, has it pulled away from the silver yet? Or peeled from running the steering wheel through your hands?


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

rayray718 said:


> Question.... Now that you've had the steering wheel trim dipped for a while now, has it pulled away from the silver yet? Or peeled from running the steering wheel through your hands?


I wish I could answer but I haven't dipped the steering wheel, I might eventually but I don't feel comfortable messing with the steering wheel and air bag right now.


----------



## roamaver (Oct 6, 2013)

danielp23 said:


> Re did the chrome on the grille as well



I did my grille trim black over the weekend and it is NOT fun taping it off...


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

roamaver said:


> I did my grille trim black over the weekend and it is NOT fun taping it off...


No it's not haha takes a lot of time and patience but the result is worth it!



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

^^ Totally, really brings the front end together, one of my favorite looking dips on mine (as well as yours : ) ). Looks really good; almost tempted to buy your LTZ's...haha.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> ^^ Totally, really brings the front end together, one of my favorite looking dips on mine (as well as yours : ) ). Looks really good; almost tempted to buy your LTZ's...haha.


It's a small detail but I love it. I really liked the LTZ wheels while I had them on the car, but I wanted a permanent black wheel so I got new ones, let me know and I can get them sold to you!


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

That's what's holding me back. I love the look of like the MSR095 or the Nurburgring or even the Ground forces you have; so **** expensive though.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> That's what's holding me back. I love the look of like the MSR095 or the Nurburgring or even the Ground forces you have; so **** expensive though.


Same thing here man I'm just hesitant cuz I have drums in the back and don't want it to look weird


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> That's what's holding me back. I love the look of like the MSR095 or the Nurburgring or even the Ground forces you have; so **** expensive though.


Yeah I looked at the wheels you mentioned, they all aren't cheap, but I'm really happy with the wheels I choose.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> Same thing here man I'm just hesitant cuz I have drums in the back and don't want it to look weird


Having drums doesn't bother me that much looks wise, I just wish I had discs for better stopping power.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

danielp23 said:


> I wish I could answer but I haven't dipped the steering wheel, I might eventually but I don't feel comfortable messing with the steering wheel and air bag right now.


Oh i guess from first glance at the picture it looks like it's all dipped white.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

What size tire you running? Stock runner from Ltz? Looks good with the rims


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Yeah I'm using the LTZ tires, 225/45/18, I might eventually get a smaller tire, but so far I really like the tires.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

danielp23 said:


> Yeah I'm using the LTZ tires, 225/45/18, I might eventually get a smaller tire, but so far I really like the tires.


Plus rims I like the look of tires with the rim protector


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> Plus rims I like the look of tires with the rim protector


Yeah it's nice knowing I've got some protection from scratching my rims. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Its been one year since I started this build thread and I'm really happy where I'm at with the car. In a year I've done a lot and hopefully be getting everything done with the car in the next couple of months. I plan on getting an exhaust, front lip and side skirts, and a sub/amp to complete the car so stay tuned!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Gave her a wash in the grass... because of this drought lol


----------



## pncdave1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice ride dude!!! Do you know what website I can take a look for a Body kit styles? WI tried Car Id and extreme dimensions but they only carry a few of them. Thanx.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Modified 2011 2012 Chevrolet Chevy Cruze Bodykits Ground Effects

They have a lot of body kits for the Cruze and thanks man!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

I may dip my wheels, but I just can't decide on what color looks best with silver. Give me ideas!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Dipped my wheels (only the right side) white over the weekend but have since taken it off, I liked it but I think black just flows better.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Picking up a new part for the Cruze on Monday! :biggrin:


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

My new 3D Carbon Front Lip! Picked up last Monday, next is to save for paint for the lip.

My favorite pic right below


----------



## DMC1.4LTurbo (Sep 29, 2014)

Man, does that look good!!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

DMC1.4LTurbo said:


> Man, does that look good!!


Thank you! I love it!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Lip is finally painted! Installing it hopefully tomorrow  Visited Justin and Mixxed Auto House yesterday to get some work done for California Cruzes!


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

want to see that painted lip intalled


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

I put it on earlier just to see how it looks and I love it, fully bolting it on today.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Been needing to buy the 3M tape for the lip, going to get a roll later and get this installed! In mean time I met up with a few California Cruzers last night and helped them get work done on their Cruzes. 












Red tail light overlays from Mixxed Auto Design

Also put gloss black vinyl on the bowties for the black Cruze.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

i like those red overlays! nice! how much? did you put them on yourself?


----------



## Eviscerate (Jan 29, 2015)

How can I get those taillights! Looks maad! Please enlighten us


----------



## Eviscerate (Jan 29, 2015)

Litterally my second post! Check out my project this morning, if only I knew how to wire them properly


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Mo Cruze said:


> i like those red overlays! nice! how much? did you put them on yourself?


Mixxed sells em for like $30? give or take $10 I forget. Easy to apply. Talk to Smurf and he'll hook you up as far as getting it out to you ASAP.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

O and how much "adjusting" did you have to do to the lip for that tight fit?


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Eviscerate said:


> How can I get those taillights! Looks maad! Please enlighten us


Just google mixxedauto and you will be able to find the overlays like Dan has, they have a red which will make the taillights like his or a smoked version as well for the lower turn signals.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Mo Cruze said:


> i like those red overlays! nice! how much? did you put them on yourself?


Get them here 2011 to 2014 Cruze Tail Light Overlays - RED OUT - Mixxed Auto Design

I put them on myself, just with patience, a gift card or credit works and some water, to get the bubbles out.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

goinovr said:


> O and how much "adjusting" did you have to do to the lip for that tight fit?


No adjusting at all, lip comes pretty close to perfect, but it is only for non-RS bumpers.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Eviscerate said:


> How can I get those taillights! Looks maad! Please enlighten us


There ya go! 2011 to 2014 Cruze Tail Light Overlays - RED OUT - Mixxed Auto Design


----------



## sfcruze (Aug 14, 2014)

Love the look of the vinyl top. I got it done too.
Just looks right with the black top. Not sure why that's not stock.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

sfcruze said:


> Love the look of the vinyl top. I got it done too.
> Just looks right with the black top. Not sure why that's not stock.


Thanks I love it other than it getting dirty pretty quick, but yeah I wish it came stock too.


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

What's your opinion on the Ksports so far?


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Schnurd said:


> What's your opinion on the Ksports so far?


Been great to me, some people complain about the rear not going as low as the front but I'm not trying to slam my Cruze. I dropped it like 2.5-2.75" all around and I love how it looks and handles.


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

Cool cool...they're one of a few brands I'm considering getting


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Soooooo, its finally on! :yahoo:









Excuse the low quality pics from my 5S, but man do I love the new lip, completes the front end. I really need to get professional pictures now and save up for side skirts. I also vinyl wrapped under the lip to protect the paint from scratches but yes I know it will still probably scratch.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm. Looks nice, brings it all together nicely. :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmm. Looks nice, brings it all together nicely. :th_dblthumb2:


Thanks, I definitely agree!


----------



## sfcruze (Aug 14, 2014)

wowzers!

You did it! I hope the designer of the cruze sees these pics.
This is what we should have had for a 2015 rs.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Slick looking car! You said you have dropped your car about 2.5 inches, did you have to monkey with the camber at all?


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Rockhead said:


> Slick looking car! You said you have dropped your car about 2.5 inches, did you have to monkey with the camber at all?


Thank you! I did have to get a camber/caster bolt for the left front wheel. My left front had a little over -2 degrees of camber, but the right front was fine with -1 degree. My mechanic used the camber bolt to adjust the left front and so I only have -1 degree on each side which won't kill the tires.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

I'm copying your ride bruh!!

Edit: What dip did you use for the trunk deck chrome trim? & 1-10 how hard was the roof vinyl?


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

illroyale said:


> I'm copying your ride bruh!!
> 
> Edit: What dip did you use for the trunk deck chrome trim? & 1-10 how hard was the roof vinyl?


Haha I'm flattered!

I didn't use dip actually, I pulled the trunk chrome bar out and vinyl wrapped it myself in 3M gloss black vinyl. Looks really clean and a lot better than the chrome. 

I was going to do the roof myself but then I decided to just get it done at shop cause at the time I didn't have as much experience with vinyl as I do now. If you were to do it yourself, make sure to take out the antenna than tuck in the vinyl there, not just cut around the vinyl, looks a lot cleaner.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

danielp23 said:


> Haha I'm flattered!
> 
> I didn't use dip actually, I pulled the trunk chrome bar out and vinyl wrapped it myself in 3M gloss black vinyl. Looks really clean and a lot better than the chrome.
> 
> I was going to do the roof myself but then I decided to just get it done at shop cause at the time I didn't have as much experience with vinyl as I do now. If you were to do it yourself, make sure to take out the antenna than tuck in the vinyl there, not just cut around the vinyl, looks a lot cleaner.


Does the chrome bar just pull out? And is it


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

illroyale said:


> Does the chrome bar just pull out? And is it


No sadly the chrome bar isn't easy to pull out, I couldn't find the exact thread I used but the one l'm linking to you gets you started on how to take it off.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...10945-how-install-back-up-camera-cheaply.html


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

danielp23 said:


> No sadly the chrome bar isn't easy to pull out, I couldn't find the exact thread I used but the one l'm linking to you gets you started on how to take it off.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...10945-how-install-back-up-camera-cheaply.html


This thread may help as well. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...ing-interior/84233-rear-chrome-bar-trunk.html


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> This thread may help as well. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...ing-interior/84233-rear-chrome-bar-trunk.html


Thanks Connor! That was the thread I was looking for and the one I previously used to help me.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Only picture I was able to get of my Cruze but the meet this weekend was great! Super excited for the next one in a month!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Been experiencing some spark blowout and I figured I'd upgrade to a colder set of plugs to fix the situation (I'm tuned). Along with the plugs I ordered 3mm wheel spacers yesterday to add a little wider stance hopefully.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Which plugs you go with? 

I noticed with the tune, even a slight variation from .028 (anything over .030) will cause some sputter/blowout.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

I went with the NGK BKR8EIX iridium plugs, you're not supposed to gap these and these are supposed to run for colder temps, hopefully getting rid of my sputter/blowout.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

danielp23 said:


> I went with the NGK BKR8EIX iridium plugs, you're not supposed to gap these and these are supposed to run for colder temps, hopefully getting rid of my sputter/blowout.


Still gotta check the gaps as some were huge than others on out the box plugs.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Still gotta check the gaps as some were huge than others on out the box plugs.


On the box itself it says not to regap


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL we all just about closed the gaps but there is more than one version to watch out for.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Really? It says don't regap them? "Trust us, we go this". lol I was going to go with the Iridium NGK this spring and ditch the coppers that I need to replace every 3 months....


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Untuned and 1.8 you could possibly get away with the gaps if the right plugs are gotten. The 8EIX part is right but the 4 digit numbers can differ as well. I don't remember what the 4 digit was for the ones in the huge thread of hesitation. If the car is driving fine, let it be. 

Coppers gap grew like a wild fire for me, I regapped probably 2 times before the OLM got to 35% but the feel of them was great.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Untuned and 1.8 you could possibly get away with the gaps if the right plugs are gotten. The 8EIX part is right but the 4 digit numbers can differ as well. I don't remember what the 4 digit was for the ones in the huge thread of hesitation. If the car is driving fine, let it be.
> 
> Coppers gap grew like a wild fire for me, I regapped probably 2 times before the OLM got to 35% but the feel of them was great.


Yeah I love the coppers and in the warm months I don't mind gapping them once a month and replacing them on the 2nd or 3rd month ($12/set, whatever), but in the winter the iridiums sound nice...

Dan, were they 'not gappable' or was it just frowned upon? I'm kind of badass (I never read the terms of agreement but I still click the box, you know, badass) so i'll probably gap them.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Directly on the box on the individual plug


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Untuned and 1.8 you could possibly get away with the gaps if the right plugs are gotten. The 8EIX part is right but the 4 digit numbers can differ as well. I don't remember what the 4 digit was for the ones in the huge thread of hesitation. If the car is driving fine, let it be.
> 
> Coppers gap grew like a wild fire for me, I regapped probably 2 times before the OLM got to 35% but the feel of them was great.


I regapped my coppers after like 2k miles, just not worth it honestly..


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

danielp23 said:


> Directly on the box on the individual plug


OK, I can't make out the lower picture, but what I'm seeing is how NOT to gap your plug. You'd damage the center electrode that way. The old tool I have has a notch in it. You place that notch on the ground electrode to bend it. 

Here's a clip from WikiHow:
[video]http://d5kh2btv85w9n.cloudfront.net/9/97/Gap a Spark Plug Step 6Bullet1.360p.mp4[/video]


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> OK, I can't make out the lower picture, but what I'm seeing is how NOT to gap your plug. You'd damage the center electrode that way. The old tool I have has a notch in it. You place that notch on the ground electrode to bend it.
> 
> Here's a clip from WikiHow:
> [video]http://d5kh2btv85w9n.cloudfront.net/9/97/Gap a Spark Plug Step 6Bullet1.360p.mp4[/video]


Link isn't working :/


----------



## Duvall (Mar 14, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> OK, I can't make out the lower picture, but what I'm seeing is how NOT to gap your plug. You'd damage the center electrode that way. The old tool I have has a notch in it. You place that notch on the ground electrode to bend it.


The bottom pic is showing to not use it in aircraft, lol.

If you are getting a lot of spark blowout, pull the rubber boots on the coil pack and check for corrosion.

I was having the same issue. Changed plugs, regapped, changed again.
I found the corrosion and cleaned it, still was happening.

I had to replace the coil pack. No problems anymore.


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> Looks great. Love the LTZ transformation....probably cost you about $1500 ( I'm guessing). Huge savings over the purchase of an actual LTZ.


ALTHOUGH, with the LTZ, it also includes:

6 speed auto transmission
Remote vehicle starter system
You know about the 18" silver painted wheels
Chrome door handles with body color stripe
Heated outside mirrors
Auto-dinning inside rear view mirror
Illuminated visor mirrors
Uplever instrument cluster
Rear vision camera
Keyless access with Push Button Start
Foglamps
Automatic climate control

All that and if you bought at the right time (Black Friday Sale for me) there was $3,000 knocked off the price which brought it down to the 2LT price range, made it a great deal plus we got the RS package for cost since it came with the car when we ordered without it.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Installed the 3mm spacers on Saturday! Not the biggest or drastic change but I love it! Just a little more width  

Before/After


Front View


Rear View


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Spontaneous visit to the muffler shop, I did a straightpipe from the cats back, so resonator and muffler delete, 2.25" piping, and a chrome tip. Very happy with the exhaust and I can finally hear my car! lol  

Small clip of the exhaust
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hyuPIuCDzw


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Current Update for Mah Cruze Build: 3/31

- I'll be hopefully getting professionally pictures of the car soon.
- Post up pictures of the new exhaust, which I love btw!
- Recently get a set of new headlight bulbs to try out for a company, installed the headlights last night. Foglights hopefully will be switched soon too. Pics will go up as well.
- New wheels/sponsorship, very excited and hopefully will be getting them within the next few weeks! 

Looking forward to these next few weeks, but in meantime just been enjoying the car.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Sooo the latest update, car underwent a whole new look, with new wheels from Avant Garde and All Fit Lip Kit. Here are the new pics, love the new look! :biggrin:

More pictures in the library, just click on of the three pictures to see more!


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Where your old rims at?!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> Where your old rims at?!


Sold them to a local on Saturday


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Man. 

I have a front lip I really want to put on, but have been waiting until I get sides and rear so it doesn't look weird, but your pics are making me antsy to just go put that baby on. 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Man.
> 
> I have a front lip I really want to put on, but have been waiting until I get sides and rear so it doesn't look weird, but your pics are making me antsy to just go put that baby on.
> 
> ...


I put it on cause I knew I would love it even without the side skirts. I am eventually getting side skirts though, in due time.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks sick man! Still waiting for warm weather up in new England to start the year of new additions....


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> Looks sick man! Still waiting for warm weather up in new England to start the year of new additions....


Appreciate it!


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

danielp23 said:


> View attachment 52377
> View attachment 52385
> View attachment 52393
> View attachment 52401


Very very sick. That's the kind of look I want.

Are the LTZ wheels heavier? Tire options better?

Did you powdercoat them??


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

danielp23 said:


> Installed the 3mm spacers on Saturday! Not the biggest or drastic change but I love it! Just a little more width
> 
> Before/After
> 
> ...




Ahhhhh, please tell me where you got those spacers!?!?! 

Are our wheels [h=1]5x114.3?[/h]
What's our bore?


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Invierno said:


> Very very sick. That's the kind of look I want.
> 
> Are the LTZ wheels heavier? Tire options better?
> 
> Did you powdercoat them??


LTZ wheels were pretty heavy, but did look great. The Michelin tires that came with them are a lot better than the Firestone's put on the LT models.

All I did was plastidip them gloss black.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Invierno said:


> Ahhhhh, please tell me where you got those spacers!?!?!
> 
> Are our wheels *5x114.3?*
> 
> ...


Link to the spacers https://www.modernperformance.com/product/Gorilla_3mm_5mm_8mm_Wheel_Spacers/cruze-suspension

Our bolt pattern is 5x105

I believe our bore is 57.1 or 57.3


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

New slotted rotors and brake pads thanks to my newest sponsor, Cquence Brakes, looking forward to getting these on!

Performance Brake Rotors | Brake Pads & More Brake Parts | Cquence.net


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

danielp23 said:


> New slotted rotors and brake pads thanks to my newest sponsor, Cquence Brakes, looking forward to getting these on!
> 
> Performance Brake Rotors | Brake Pads & More Brake Parts | Cquence.net



You should really couple these with better pads... not the local auto parts brand lol.

Look into Hawk HPS or Axxis Ultimates...


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Invierno said:


> You should really couple these with better pads... not the local auto parts brand lol.
> 
> Look into Hawk HPS or Axxis Ultimates...


I've seen the Hawks HPS, but man they are expensive and I'm not sure I would use them to their fullest anyways.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Updated pics of the new brake setup, from the Extreme Dimensions, and my new side skirts. I'll also be getting new tires this Friday!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Man, she is looking good.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks man!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

No pictures this update, but just giving a little preview of what has been done to the car recently which is a lot. 

- New tires, Yokohama YK580
- 225/40/18

- Went lower, maxed out in the rear with the Ksports and now a little lower in the front

- AMSOIL Automatic Transmission fluid change

- Got the side skirts painted and attached the All Fit Lip to them as well

- Lastly, bought BWR (Black Works Racing) forged nechrome lug nuts

Those are all the updates and I'm really enjoying the look and performance of the car.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

danielp23 said:


> - New tires, Yokohama YK580
> - 225/40/18
> .


Those tires kinda suck IMHO...


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Invierno said:


> Those tires kinda suck IMHO...


The tires fit my budget, was recommended by friend who works at America's Tire, and was well reviewed. I have a close friend who also has these tires and he recommended them as well. So far I love the look of the smaller profile and tread, handling is still good if not better than the stock Michelin's I had, and the tires are just as quiet. So far I'm happy with them!


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

danielp23 said:


> The tires fit my budget, was recommended by friend who works at America's Tire, and was well reviewed. I have a close friend who also has these tires and he recommended them as well. So far I love the look of the smaller profile and tread, handling is still good if not better than the stock Michelin's I had, and the tires are just as quiet. So far I'm happy with them!


Yea, I mean if it works for you by all means  I'm just saying, I've had them and have heard many others complain as well. Those tires get pushed by people at places like Discount Tire because it's like a tire that Yokohama makes specifically for the tire shops and it's a selling point/push to get customers to buy them. 

Yokohama makes some really good tires, don't get me wrong, just not these. Here's the first comment I found just doing a quick Google search lol:

*Comment:*
These are the worst tires I have ever owned. When purchasing them a few years back, I was told they were great tires...NOT SO. They have never done well in snow, I know they are not snow tires, but the cheapo tires I use to buy for my old Camry way out performed these.The biggest gripe I have is the poor dry and even worse wet grip. I am overall a very conservative driver but if I ever have to rev it up the tires break traction. I drive a Mazda3, so an average powered car. Any time I rev above 4K rpm, the tires will break loose and the traction control kicks in, I can live with this because rarely is there a situation where this is necessary. But in wet weather, they are plain frightening. If I rev above 2.5K rpm, which is not very high they instantly break traction, and if I have have to more than lightly touch my brakes they will loose traction.I have about 35K miles on them and cannot wait until they are worn out (they have between 3-4/32nds left) so I can get some tires that are of some quality. 
Stay away from these tires! They are the worst tires I have ever owned, even worse than cheapo tires that I use to get.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

I really don't have any complaints for these, I mean yes I see that bad review but living in Southern California it's dry so I don't worry about snow performance and rarely about wet. So far dry grip has been good and they don't break traction easily. They work for me, I appreciate your concern but unless you want to pay for some nicer tires for me, I'm going to enjoy these.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Updated pictures from my photoshoot with Panya Photography, really happy with how the photos came out, more rolling shots to come and a video too.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

New video of the car done by Panya Photography, love how it turned out!  

https://youtu.be/RLYTcs95cV4


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I love it!! I saw the other day, some tail covers on a silver cruze that were color matched. Looked really clean and somewhat different from just aftermarket tails. If my cruze wasn't red, I'd do it, but it would look too plain with red tails too.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

danielp23 said:


> New video of the car done by Panya Photography, love how it turned out!
> 
> https://youtu.be/RLYTcs95cV4


The video has some interesting focusing going on there at times, but your Cruze is such a sex machine that I can overlook it.  


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

170-3tree said:


> I love it!! I saw the other day, some tail covers on a silver cruze that were color matched. Looked really clean and somewhat different from just aftermarket tails. If my cruze wasn't red, I'd do it, but it would look too plain with red tails too.


Thank you! I still think red would look good, blends in and would look clean.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> The video has some interesting focusing going on there at times, but your Cruze is such a sex machine that I can overlook it.
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove 6.0


Yeah was a little too much in the beginning but otherwise I love the video and hahaha thanks for the kind words!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Some rolling shots!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Your Cruze is such a sex machine ...
> 
> Sent with iLove 6.0


Can there be any greater car love than this? Me thinketh not.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Been a long time since I've seen your log, you've done a beautiful job with your cruze man I am jelly


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> Been a long time since I've seen your log, you've done a beautiful job with your cruze man I am jelly


Glad to have you back Trevor, long time no see, and appreciate the kind words!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Glad to be back, looking at your cruze now makes me feel like I've done nothing with mine..lol


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

I've done quite a bit over the year, have you done anything to yours recently?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Well not really just have some white eco wheels I've had bad luck with a stereo system in my car and tore it all back out, working on an exhaust build right now and saving money for new wheels next year other than that..nothing as much as you lol


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

That stinks to hear about your stereo system, I haven't bothered to mess with mine, maybe in the future but I doubt it. Nice, my exhaust is one my favorite things I've done to the car and at least you're saving for new wheels, you have a specific wheel in mind?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Not really I know I want 18s maybe and get them powder coated white, uh not sure yet haven't been looking to much. I'll shoot you a pm.


----------

